# Best time to ride the west side highway path



## mow4cash (May 29, 2012)

Im planning to visit NYC and take a ride on the west side highway bike path and through central park. I would like to go on the weekend but could go on a weekday. Im hoping to find parking near inwood hill park. What times are there the least crowds. I was thinking maybe sunrise sat morning.


----------



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

Did a quick ride in the park today (  Central Park by banks246 at Garmin Connect - Details ). Wasn't so crowded (esp since it was a Friday at 5:00pm). I've done the West Side Hwy often, from after work to Saturday morning to Sunday afternoon. If you are just looking to ride the WSH and see the sites, you can go anytime. People watching is kinda fun. If you are looking to put in some fast laps, def go "off hours." Word of caution: with all the tourists (mainly 70's down to 40's) and kids, I would be careful about going to fast. Also, Battery Park can get very congested.

But you will have fun! Where are you coming in from?


----------



## mow4cash (May 29, 2012)

Coming down from Poughkeepsie. Looking to cruise at 10-16 but really don't want to deal with all the stop and go because of the crowds of people walking. Do you have a recommendation for some good food right off the the trail. I need to get food while partener watches the bikes or outside seating that I can keep the bikes close.


----------



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

79th St Boat Basis is good but a little expensive. A little further south there is a nice outdoor place. You order the food and wait for your number to be called. Sometimes hard finding a seat, but patience is a virtue...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

park on the upper west side on Riverside Dr.... around Grant's tomb... if you can find a spot. Pay attention to alternate side parking (street cleaning).


----------



## mow4cash (May 29, 2012)

tednugent said:


> park on the upper west side on Riverside Dr.... around Grant's tomb... if you can find a spot. Pay attention to alternate side parking (street cleaning).


I kinda wanted to start up near inwood hill park. Should I just park near the tomb instead. Wherever the best spot to park is i can do.


----------

